# Preserved Minnows?



## Isaac (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anybody use preserved minnows on perch? What are your thoughts on preserved minnows?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I used some last year on Lake of the Woods. I just put them in a ziplock bag and dumped a little salt on them and froze em. I caught more walleyes and perch than the other guys with live bait.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been in perch bites that we were picking up dead minnows that were on the ice or in the perch bucket. These things would eat anything and salted minnows would have been just fine.


----------

